# Finding out the liquidators of Contours Express Mullingar



## sandrat (19 Jan 2009)

My sister paid for 12 months membership of Contours Express in Mullingar at then end of July and got 3 months free for paying up front. The company wrote to her on 23rd December saying they were gone in liquidation and that if she paid upfront she might get partial refund in the event that they sold their equipment etc. 

Does she need to register with whoever the liquidator is and how does she find out who this is?


----------



## RonanC (19 Jan 2009)

According to CRO there is no Contours Express Mullingar at all. There is a few different business names with Contours Express in different towns but they are only registered business names and as far as i know they do not go into liquidation. Only Limited companies go into liquidation. I'm open to correction on that


----------



## sandrat (19 Jan 2009)

I emailed contours express and they gave me the mobile number of the former manager! I haven't tried it yet but imagine it is disconnected.


----------



## angelar (20 Jan 2009)

I was a loyal customer of Contours Express Mullingar for over 2 years. On March 2008 I wrote a letter outlining my desire to terminate my contract with Contours due to me going travelling (as advised by the manager/owner of Contours). I gave this letter to the owner in good faith and trusted that she would cancel my membership. I have just returned to Ireland and learned that 1) 38 euro a month (and strangely 42 euros every other month) was taken out of my account for the last 9 months. On trying to contact the owner of Contours it became evident that this business was in fact closed down. Can anyone kindly advise me as to how I can rectify this error and get my money back


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Jan 2009)

If it was trading as a limited company and if you can get the company name ( which may have no bearing on the name the business was trading under) then it would be possible to see what the CRO record shows at present.


----------



## sandrat (21 Jan 2009)

angelar said:


> I was a loyal customer of Contours Express Mullingar for over 2 years. On March 2008 I wrote a letter outlining my desire to terminate my contract with Contours due to me going travelling (as advised by the manager/owner of Contours). I gave this letter to the owner in good faith and trusted that she would cancel my membership. I have just returned to Ireland and learned that 1) 38 euro a month (and strangely 42 euros every other month) was taken out of my account for the last 9 months. On trying to contact the owner of Contours it became evident that this business was in fact closed down. Can anyone kindly advise me as to how I can rectify this error and get my money back


 
Was the money coming out of your bank account or credit card? You should probably have cancelled your direct debit.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

Theres a list of the Contours Express's here, but no Mullingar

[broken link removed]

Could you contact head office to ask?

This is a profile on the lovely manager! Could you perhaps look her up in the phone book?
[broken link removed]


----------



## sandrat (21 Jan 2009)

I have her mobile number


----------



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

Any luck Sandrat? Seems a weird situation, can't find anything about it closing online. Did it appear in any of the Westmeath papers?


----------



## sandrat (22 Jan 2009)

not that i know of, my sis just got a letter but its definately closed she drove up there and it just looks abandoned with no sign on the door.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jan 2009)

I dunno how people can do that without notifying their customers! Surely they have a database of people who pay?


----------

